# Shape Mod discussion



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently have been looking into doing shape mods for cubes, and I have seen people using different techniques. Which technique do you guys think I should use as a beginner? Are there any tutorials?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

*Shape Mods?*

Cut cube, fill with epoxie sculpt, sand, sticker, repeat. It's lots of fun. I've made a half-truncated cube, a barrel cube and a Fisher cube, which I think are good ones to start with. The barrel is very straightforward and the Fisher is just an extension of the barrel.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 4, 2012)

are there any tutorials online on how to do this?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

*Shape Mods?*

Are you confused about the cuts you have to make or the process? You can figure out what cuts to do by looking at the puzzles. The process is easy if you have a good saw of dremel. There are a few videos out there that explain it.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 4, 2012)

I wonder if there are any shape mods that are intended to reduce the time required to solve the cube. One thing I could think of is making the V7 a little less "pillowy" at the corners. You could grip it easier.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2012)

The part that stops me is sticker cutting.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 5, 2012)

You can check twistypuzzles.com, there is lots of info there


----------



## Pheromone (Feb 10, 2013)

*Please Help*

Hey guys, I need some inspiration on a shape mod for the zhanchi and how to do it. Kthxbai


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you want to do something new (in which case you should be designing it yourself) or copy a cool existing design (in which case you should be looking at the twistypuzzles museum/forum)?


----------



## Pheromone (Feb 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Do you want to do something new (in which case you should be designing it yourself) or copy a cool existing design (in which case you should be looking at the twistypuzzles museum/forum)?



I'd like to make something someone else made so I don't screw up


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 10, 2013)

Screwing up is part of life. You fall down, you get up, you improve


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 10, 2013)

Screwing up is an important part of the learning process. Don't leave that out. 

I might look over at twistypuzzles.com and at their forum for inspiration. Take in some Tony Fisher videos on youtube.

That said they usually carve up stuff that is more solid than a Zhanchi. A mirror cube that could corner at all would be a shape shifting win. Start with some mini-zhanchis and see what you might like to add on.


----------



## Maccoboy (Feb 13, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> A mirror cube that could corner at all would be a shape shifting win.



I have a shengshou mirror cube and it corner cuts really well!
also one of the best turning puzzles i own, sooo smooth, more smooth than my ss 7x7!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 13, 2013)

Ditto on that SS alright  It's the best!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Feb 13, 2013)

Half truncated is the simplest.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Mar 11, 2013)

*Non Fully Functional 3x5x7 Triamese Cube Mod*

I've had this idea for about 2 months now. Do you think making a 3x4x7 out of a triamese cube(Like making a 3x4x5 out of a siamese cube) would be a good puzzle. I haven't ordered my 3 3x3s yet, but what do you guys think?
I think the shapeshifting would be crazy.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

You mean like so? http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=2155


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Mar 11, 2013)

I have changed it to 3x4x7.
Yes, that is exactly what I am thinking of. I am going to go ahead and make it!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck and do show how it turned out


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Jan 19, 2014)

*3x3 Shape Mods*

I love shape mods (Axis cube) etc. But what do you think, which is the hardest 3x3 shape mod? Or what shape mods would you recommend? :confused:


----------



## stoic (Jan 19, 2014)

Of the 3x3 mods, mastermorphix is damn hard


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 19, 2014)

I always liked the case cube. I tried to make one myself and failed horribly :/


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Jan 19, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Of the 3x3 mods, mastermorphix is damn hard



Ok, I might also make one myself!


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Jan 19, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> I always liked the case cube. I tried to make one myself and failed horribly :/



Case cube is good but very easy. It's fun for a while but not long.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2014)

Ghost cube is challenging for a 3x3 shape mod.


----------



## Roldash (Feb 25, 2014)

*3x3x3 Shape Mods*

Hey guys!
This summer, I'm planning on making a few 3x3x3 shape mods like a 3x3x2 or a 2x2x3 or a 1x2x3 with really cheap cubes cuz i want to experiment. So do you guys have any other suggestions for shape mods using 3x3x3? I'd prefer ones where i don't have to use any extra plastic or stuff like that


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Siamese Cubes?


----------



## Delta Phi (Jun 1, 2014)

Is there any mod that you think looks the coolest but is reasonably easy to make?


----------



## stoic (Jun 1, 2014)

Delta Phi said:


> Is there any mod that you think looks the coolest but is reasonably easy to make?



Octagon barrel?


----------



## Delta Phi (Jun 1, 2014)

anything harder to solve?


----------

